# Info on Zoosphaerium neptunus?



## Shogun (Apr 28, 2008)

Someone mentioned these in another thread, and they are amazing!

Anyone have much info about them? Aailable in the US?
I love millipedes but honestly know very little aside from ABGs


----------



## apidaeman (Apr 28, 2008)

Almost nobody sells them anymore since they die in captivity for some unknown reason. 
They will being doing just fine seem healthy and the suddenly a complete total die off of the whole population. So until the cause can be isolated and solved almost no one will sell them.


http://http://www.goldenphoenixexotica.com/pmilcare.html

At the bottom of the page:
http://http://www.goldenphoenixexotica.com/mill.html

It seems the links aren't working properly. Just go to the site they should be easy enough to locate under millipedes.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 28, 2008)

That is depressing!

Anything similar in that does well in captivity?


----------



## apidaeman (Apr 28, 2008)

Isopods (AKA rolly pollies)  

Big letdown isn't it?


----------



## Shogun (Apr 28, 2008)

Hehe, it sure is! Not that rolly pollies arnt cool and all 

Well now Ill have to find some other millis to get !


----------



## millipeter (Apr 29, 2008)

This species occures partially in masses in the rainforests in the eastern part of Madagascar. Its one of the widespread species there with high abundances and they are occure often in big groups that migrate together. This species feeds mostly on moss in their natural habitat and that works also well in captivity. Rotten leaves and wood are also taken. The problem is that they don't like temperatures above 20°C and they need a big amount of rotten stuff to choose from. If the temperature rises their weight falls and they will die. It's unfortunaley a species for cool cellar rooms but the species keep there weight under such conditions which is quite good for pill millipedes in captivity.


----------



## apidaeman (Apr 29, 2008)

So under significantly cooler temperatures, they are able to be kept. Perhaps with this knowledge as to what was going wrong. 
Maybe now they can be successfully kept and bred in captivity.


----------



## millipeter (Apr 29, 2008)

The main problem is to get healthy specimens. Most of the specimens that are offered in the pettrade were kept false for days and weeks. If you will go to get some only choose the heaviest ones. The lighter ones will die anyway.
I you want to breed pill millipedes the Tanzanian ones are the best choice and  were also successful bred and raise.


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Apr 29, 2008)

millipeter said:


> I you want to breed pill millipedes the Tanzanian ones are the best choice and  were also successful bred and raise.


Know where you can get those in the US?


----------



## Shogun (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all of that information millipeter!


----------



## Matt K (Apr 29, 2008)

I posted this in the other thread, then read this thread:

Expect failure. Many of these species are VERY sensitive to tempuratures that change more than 3 degrees. They are also very sensitive to the stress of travelling from collection point to your hands, so the damage could be well done by the time you obtain them and nothing you can do will help. Your best bet would be to set up a terrarium with plants and detritus from the area they are found in, and keep the terrarium alive for several months before introducing the pill-millipede to assure the correct flora and fungi are involved.

Air conditioning also dries the air. They will require cool temps and high humidity. We also do not know if burrowing is a part of thier life style/feeding habits, what moisture is required, nor do we really know if they feed on mosses, or mycorhizzae, pith materials, roots, foliage, aged detritus, etc. So to attempt to feed a highly specialized feeder like these creatures without the proper field research is just plain arrogance. (Though I can be counted among the guilty too)


----------



## CreepTumorXD (Apr 4, 2017)

anyone know about these now?


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 4, 2017)

CreepTumorXD said:


> anyone now about these now?


Pillipedes are pretty much nonexistent in the U.S. hobby except for occasionally offered small Glomeris sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

